# 189 Visa - Adding partner



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI but not indicating that I will add my partner. During the visa processing can I ask my CO to add my partner? The reason why I have not put it in my EOI is because my partner and I are still gathering documents which will prove 12months relationship.

I need your advice on this situation pls...

Regards
Vincent


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

can someone help as per above pls?


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 visa and waiting for CO allocation. I didn't include my partner information during my visa application. Now that my marriage is getting fixed I want to include my partner information as well. I have learnt that I can add my partner before my actual visa is getting granted. Now the question is that what are documents I should be collecting for my partner? Please note that I don't have to claim any point for my partner.


Also suggest what are document other than marriage certificate we can produce to show that we have a ongoing relationship.

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and waiting for CO allocation. I didn't include my partner information during my visa application. Now that my marriage is getting fixed I want to include my partner information as well. I have learnt that I can add my partner before my actual visa is getting granted. Now the question is that what are documents I should be collecting for my partner? Please note that I don't have to claim any point for my partner.
> 
> ...



Please go to this link: Including family members


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, 
Can you pls let know whether IELTS (of partner) and skill assessment of partner is required to get additional 5 points. I have 65 points (without considering partner skill 5 points) and planning to apply as ICT System Analyst.
Thanks


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI but not indicating that I will add my partner. During the visa processing can I ask my CO to add my partner? The reason why I have not put it in my EOI is because my partner and I are still gathering documents which will prove 12months relationship.
> 
> ...




Hi Vincent, as i am aware you EOI is considered as the time invited,,cant be changed or updated as it is locked. If you havent been able to get evidence till the than,, why did you create EOI and submitted?

It is very hard to add anything as this way you will have to deal with immigratium,, i honestly believe you cant do that as nobody can be invited 2x,,,, this was your chance only once...so decision is made on the base of what is inside....

I did partner points with my partner and lot change during whole process after invitation,, but nobody of us been able to update anything and decision has been made on the facts of the day i been invited and details of my EOI at that moment,, after that EOI has been suspended for any updates..

In case you haven been invited,,of course you can add and keep changing anything in your EOI but i dont believe after that. Hope it helps.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

amandawilliams said:


> Hi,
> Can you pls let know whether IELTS (of partner) and skill assessment of partner is required to get additional 5 points. I have 65 points (without considering partner skill 5 points) and planning to apply as ICT System Analyst.
> Thanks


ur partener has to have all 6 in each, and have skill accesement on the same list of urs


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> Please go to this link: Including family members


Thank you very much. But has anyone in the forum has experience similar situation. I have not been contacted by CO. So shall I wait for a CO to contact me and then upload 1022 or I just upload 1022. The link says , I need to provide a written application . Do I need to provide any thing other than 1022. What are the proofs shall I submit along with 1022 for my partner.

Please help!


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello team, should I fill form 47A also when adding my partner in my ongoing visa application?
Seniors please help.


----------



## SamAusMig (Jan 14, 2014)

abhibakshi said:


> Thank you very much. But has anyone in the forum has experience similar situation. I have not been contacted by CO. So shall I wait for a CO to contact me and then upload 1022 or I just upload 1022. The link says , I need to provide a written application . Do I need to provide any thing other than 1022. What are the proofs shall I submit along with 1022 for my partner.
> 
> Please help!



Hi abhibakshi,

I have faced a very similar situation. Did you add your partner to 189 at the middle of the process? If so what are the documents and evidence submitted ?

Thanx


----------



## Sarah1988 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm currently with 457 visa with my partner, who is included as a spouse. Visa is valid until the end of September 2017. My partner is applying currently (not lodged yet) for a 189 visa, and I'm going to be included as a spouse. However, I might be changing my workplace before the 189 visa is supposed to be lodged (end of October). 

My concern is, if I get hired by the different employee which is stated on the current visa, is it going to affect to the application of the 189 visa, which is on process? 

Thanks, 

Sarah


----------

